# CT Snow Thread!!



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

Who is still working on equipment? i am finishing building a flat bed on my 98 GMC 2500 shoveler/back up plow truck. Anyone else? also taking delivery of a new 1.5 yard western poly spreader for my f350. pretty stoked!:redbounce


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

On the 2007 Ram 2500:
Painted Moldboard 
Replaced Cutting Edge
Replaced a headlight (huge ice chunk the size of a basketball went up over the plow when I was pushing up into a pile and landed on top of the drivers plow headlight, shattering the housing. Was able to Gorilla Tape everything back together in the field. LOVE Gorilla Tape)
Replaced Cable and Spring Kits
Fluid Flush.
Fixed broken connector on Fish Stick Controller
Pads and Rotors on all four corners.
Passenger side tie rod end.
Battery

Next is disassembling the SnowEx 1875 and grinding down all of the rust on the frame, and then I'm going to coat the whole thing with Raptor Liner.

2001 Chevy 2500:
Alternator
Battery
Starter
Heater core hose
Fluid pickup tube and filter
Fluid Flush
New Hydraulic motor
New truck side power harness
New Cutting Edge

2000 Chevy 3500:
SOLD that POS

2011 Ram 2500:
Just picked her up on Monday so just working on finding a deal on a new plow setup and she'll be good to roll.


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Working on having a Brand New Fisher Stainless Steel Plow installed.... 

I was going to add the ready lift leveling kit but since my new truck is under warranty i was told any alterations voids that nice shinny bumper to bumper ....

Having gone over to a gas engine and a from a ford to a Chevy... Not sure if i made the right decision yet.. 

Hope the stock suspension hold up without timbrens or sumo springs 

New Whelen hide away strobe kit is on it way in the mail...

Will be adding the HID kit to the Snow plow lights next week...

also will be applying "chassie sealer" to the underside of the truck in the coming week .. (taking my time neat detailed)


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

J&J;1348981 said:


> I was going to add the ready lift leveling kit but since my new truck is under warranty i was told any alterations voids that nice shinny bumper to bumper ....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act

...however it's pretty difficult to invoke the law and make them do right by you if they decide they don't want to.

Only a real jerk of a dealer will deny a claim for anything other than suspension by citing a leveling kit or Timbrens.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Still working on my Ford Flatbed dump project. I have to sandblast, paint and then wire it. Hope to get it done very soon. Build up is in my sig.
T.J.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

In the past month: 4 New U-Joints, Diff Fluid, Tranny Fluid & Filter,T-Case Fluid, Pitman Arm, Idler Arm, Brake Overhaul, Oil Cooler Lines, Intake Gaskets, Belt, Replaced Ground Straps, Upgraded Alternator Wiring, Plugs, Wires, Filters, Tires, Battery. Sold the MM1 & Waged war for insurance this year.


To do in the next week: Gussetting the frame and putting on a new Stainless X-Blade.


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

theholycow;1349003 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act
> 
> ...however it's pretty difficult to invoke the law and make them do right by you if they decide they don't want to.
> 
> Only a real jerk of a dealer will deny a claim for anything other than suspension by citing a leveling kit or Timbrens.


Deal says its ok to install  says it actually helps the truck... and to go ahead, that they employ a company when readying the trucks with snow plow equipment ...

thanks for the direction BTW i asked them about it and it worked out ...


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone have a shop in CT experienced in the chevy gusset install,,,or could at least reccomend a good shop?


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Try Mantz auto 
2113 Meriden Waterbury Tpke Southington, CT 06489
(860) 276-1259

Ask for Dave.. hes the owner .. Hes putting a new fisher SS X blade plow on my 2500hd dec 1st....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

J&J;1353864 said:


> Try Mantz auto
> 2113 Meriden Waterbury Tpke Southington, CT 06489
> (860) 276-1259
> 
> Ask for Dave.. hes the owner .. Hes putting a new fisher SS X blade plow on my 2500hd dec 1st....


Ya and turn around and bend over


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

He's done the gussets???,,,,,or are you just talking talking about plow installs?


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

hlntoiz;1354602 said:


> Ya and turn around and bend over


LOL.... Well... He's giving me the best price so far on a fisher 8' Stainless Steal X Blade with the cutting edge $5250 Installed...

Everyone else is $5400 or more...

I wouldn't chose having the timbrens installed being he told me $650... installed.. Thought that was high but what do i know...

(going ready lift) front and rear...


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

have you tried bobcat of stratford?
I just picked up a new plow from them last week. 8 ft ss xblade


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

What was the price installed?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

just under 4400 ,,,but that was the plowside only.


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I'll Give them a call today ...


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Ehhhh was worth the shot... Stainless Steel X blade installed, (which they do not have any) is $5500 installed and they will not beable to install one untill December 13th!! .. YIKES lol 

Not that its going to snow anytime soon. BUT i definitely do not want to get caught with my pants down should the install get bumped being book so far out.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Getting truck side installed on the 1999 Dodge Ram next week then picking up a 810 for a back up too. Should be all set and ready to go after that.


----------

